# look what i found....



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

when i checked my e-mail today. 



> This is a message from PLAYER at Nissan Forums Bulletin Board @ NissanForums.com ( http://www.nissanforums.com/index.php ). The Nissan Forums Bulletin Board @ NissanForums.com owners cannot accept any responsibility for the contents of the email.
> 
> To email PLAYER, you can use this online form:
> http://www.nissanforums.com/member.php?action=mailform&userid=14132
> ...


1. who the hell are you?

2. you're singling me out because why?

3. never have i said that a turbo KA will not make good power. i was thinking about turboing my previous 240SX prior to building it all-motor in the first place. so i know enough about what types of kits are available, what is offered, what kind of power CAN be made, etc. 

4. you still got some researching to do. 

5. regardless of how much power CAN be made with a KA24DE-T, i have YET to see it surpass an SR. not saying it can't be done, but i'm still waiting to see it. 

6. i've said it plenty of times in the past million years, it'll cost you roughly the same amount of money to reach, let's say 500RWHP, with a turbo KA or a swapped redtop. 

6. so i PREFER (notice the keyword, PREFER) an SR over a KA, so what? when i get the chance, i'll be building a USDM 180SX in the future. and that means i won't be using a KA24DE-T, i'll be using an S13 blacktop. 

7. i don't care who you are, what you do, what you're going to do to your car, why you're singling me out, what your name is, nothing, so don't bother replying to this post, e-mailing me again, nothing. i don't care. (regardless of the first couple questions i mentioned.)

8. stop bringing up idiotic issues in the past that everyone has somewhat come to terms with. you're about 235834939284 eons behind, catch up. please. 

peace.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wtf? when did we have a KA/SR thread? people these days are getting gayer and gayer. can't we all just get a sound system and spinners and call it a day?  i kno how u feel, most of the assholes here use my name even though i'm not the one who makes a big deal out of it. oh well. shake them haters off... just shake em off


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

umm..wtf? oh and make sure the caps lock is off before you type..that just tells us that you are GAY


----------

